# Bees



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

First year here. So far I have 2 capped medium supers with 2 more on the way. Funny thing, the best producer happened while mite strips were in place. They actually started drawing comb on the inner cover that was sitting on the empty super I added for extra ventilation. 
Thing look great on both, but I’m debating spinning any simply because of winter needs of the hive.
Ive read 90#’s per hive to over winter with. I’ll have that, the2 acres of buckwheat just went into bloom, plus the golden rod for fall push. But I just need to find out how many mediums for 2 deep brood chamber setup, 10 frame















*Pics from last week*


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Grinnell said:


> Goldenrod spider?


Yep, goldenrod crab.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

So what kinda bee do I have here. Been stung three times today. Yellowjacket?


----------



## december1979 (Nov 26, 2018)

johnIV said:


> Yellow jackets are hornets so doubt it will deter them from my decks. Wasps don't really bother us when they make nests. There pretty passive compared to YJs and Bald Face Hornets. Yellow jackets are trouble every year. We've been eliminating them but occasionally we miss a nest that gets full grown and loaded with them.



Yellow Jackets are wasps.....









Yellowjacket - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org









__





All About Yellow Jackets, Bees, Wasps & Hornets | Gardener's Supply


Learn how to identify yellow jackets, honeybees, bumblebees and other stinging insects, as well as techniques for preventing problems.




www.gardeners.com









__





Yellow Jacket Facts - NatureMapping


NatureMapping is a hands-on environmental science and education program linking kids, communities and professionals.




naturemappingfoundation.org


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

sparky18181 said:


> So what kinda bee do I have here. Been stung three times today. Yellowjacket?
> View attachment 779963


Yes. That is a yellowjacket. Mean little bastages.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> Yes. That is a yellowjacket. Mean little bastages.


You arent kidding. I ve hit them with three different kinds of spray. Still hanging around.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Did you find the nest? Gotta take it out. If you can get it at night they’ll all be in there.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

december1979 said:


> Yellow Jackets are wasps.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow. Learned something today. Thanks. Always thought they were Hornets. We got them tho. Sprayed wasp hornet killer in the ground hole till it foamed up. Covered it with a rag and left it an hour. Removed the rag, resprayed and rag over hole again. No more yellow jackets.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

december1979 said:


> Yellow Jackets are wasps.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I wonder why that decoy hornets nest would keep the yellow jackets away when the yellow jackets make nests that look identical to that decoy ?


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

ReallyBigFish said:


> Did you find the nest? Gotta take it out. If you can get it at night they’ll all be in there.


It’s in a hard to get to location inside an eave I’m waiting on some dust and then I ll drill a hole from the inside and dust em. If that does t work I ll call a professional


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

johnIV said:


> Well I wonder why that decoy hornets nest would keep the yellow jackets away when the yellow jackets make nests that look identical to that decoy ?


I wish I had a better answer for you. All I know is it works for us. Haven’t had any wasps around the deck at all.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

sparky18181 said:


> It’s in a hard to get to location inside an eave I’m waiting on some dust and then I ll drill a hole from the inside and dust em. If that does t work I ll call a professional


If the height isn't a problem, get yourself a pole, 2x4 or anything that will reach the entrance opening. I use the orange foggers but, other will work too. At night, stand your pole apparatus up next to the opening. Cut to length if you have to. Now duct tape the fogger at the needed height. Push button the quickly lean the pole in. That fogger will take them out. I haven't had it fail yet. Did one in a utility shed eave then another in an old bird house 2 weeks ago. There is 4 or 5 fogger in a box. Try to keep the fogger as upright as possible. It does shoot out on a slight angle.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

CHASINEYES said:


> If the height isn't a problem, get yourself a pole, 2x4 or anything that will reach the entrance opening. I use the orange foggers but, other will work too. At night, stand your pole apparatus up next to the opening. Cut to length if you have to. Now duct tape the fogger at the needed height. Push button the quickly lean the pole in. That fogger will take them out. I haven't had it fail yet. Did one in a utility shed eave then another in an old bird house 2 weeks ago. There is 4 or 5 fogger in a box. Try to keep the fogger as upright as possible. It does shoot out on a slight angle.
> View attachment 781002


Thanks. I appreciate the advice


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

sparky18181 said:


> So what kinda bee do I have here. Been stung three times today. Yellowjacket?
> View attachment 779963


Not really a yellow jacket which is native. They are European ground wasps, an invasive 









Vespula germanica - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Sevin dust liberally shot into a nest-opening hole will do a really good job. I've hit 2 nests in our house/yard this week, and knocked them both out. I use a smallish plastic bottle that has a smaller opening. I fill it with Sevin dust, and squirt/shoot the dust into the openings of the nest. It is pretty simple, and effective. I do it after dark because, well........if you try to do it during daylight, you'll figure it out pretty quickly.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Caught this guy on a sunflower today, he was starting to move a little slowly, carrying a lot of weight.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

If you were going to plant to beat the dearth here, what would your best bet be?


----------

